# Conversor DAC con PWM



## Jrballesteros05 (Nov 11, 2006)

Hola a todos!!!. Necesito hacer una conversion Digital a Analogo con PWM, pero no tengo ni idea de como es el funcionamiento...No necesito circuitos diseñados, necesito la teoria o como se hace. Si alguien me puede ayudar muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 14, 2006)

Hola 

Aquí en el foro, hay un mini tutorial "Usando PWM" creado por Marcelo.

Y otro en Wikipedia (inglés).

Espero y te sea util la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## chuko (Nov 14, 2006)

A la salida del PWM le pones un pasa bajo con una resistencia y un capacitor y tenes el conversor de PWM a analogico mas simple que se puede hacer. Los valores dependen de la frecuencia de la señal de PWM. Buscale la vuelta por el lado de la constante de tiempo de carga R*C.


----------



## Jrballesteros05 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Oigan gracias por sus respuestas......Me sirvieron de ayuda......Sobre todo lo del filtro pero me toco cuadrarlo con un filtro de segundo orden porq la señal se veia un poco fea.....Pero quedo al peluche*


----------



## Daoíz (Nov 30, 2010)

BUenas tardes, retomo el tema si podemos explicarlo un poco más.

Tengo la salida de un dsPIC en pulsos PWM y con esta salida quiero alimentar una válvula en analógico, podria meter directamente el PWM pero si quiero usar un filtro para darle un valor analógico, como calculo la resistencia y el condensador, hay alguna regla?

SAludos y gracias


----------



## Daoíz (Ene 24, 2011)

Como comenté anteriormente, necesito alimentar una válvula con una entrada analógica, con un consumo de 85 mA.
El circuito que diseñé es el que adjunto, para pasar de PWM a analógico para alimentar la válvula, pero no me funciona bien, cuando el transistor corta la señal analógica también cae a cero y siguen siendo pulsos.
Como logro hacer un circuito que me pase la señal PWM en analógico

Uso una frecuencia de 50Hz, una resistencia de 33 Ohm y un condensador de 100 uF, pero como dije anteriormente, cuando el transistor corta, la señal se pone a 0

Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 24, 2011)

Tal como está conectado, el BD139 pone en corto la fuente cada vez que le llega un pulso.
Además, si no le ponés una resistencia en serie con la base, la salida del micro se quemaría.


----------

